# MORE POND IDEAS & CONCEPTS



## N2TORTS (Apr 6, 2013)

In respect to Mr. Mike and not wanting to flood his excellent thread and results on his pond build â€¦..here are some ponds I have built for myself thru out the years â€¦ â€œ aka â€¦a blast from the pastâ€ â€¦.





















This was out my front door at my old placeâ€¦â€¦visitors included 

















And here was the house I grew up in â€¦. My Father and I built and designed the entire placeâ€¦to the back left corner is a jacuzzi that waterfalls into the pool. Coming out of the Master bedroom is a set of stairs that leads you to a rope suspended bridge over the pool ( a tricky engineering task and fools the eye) up onto a sundeck (funny because when I was very young â€¦this is where my â€œFortâ€ use to be â€¦.)












JD~


----------



## arotester (Apr 6, 2013)

I wanna be a turtle in that pond


----------



## ScottishFish (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow thats some pretty cool designs you've had there  I love the look of that pond.


1 Eastern Hermanns Tortoise 2.5yo


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 6, 2013)

This looks like Paradise for a kid and an adult. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Holy Cow! Those are fantastic.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2013)

I love that the ducks just walked right into the house.


----------



## bigred (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks pretty nice


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2013)

Your outdoor enclosures and designs always left me speechless. They are so beautiful. And now this! So, you've always been this way....talented, and imaginative.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 6, 2013)

I had two Mallerd(sp?) ducks growing up!! What fun that was!! Paul and Paula were their names.   Great pictures JD!!!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 6, 2013)

No wonder you are so good at what you do. You did it with your Dad! Beautiful.


----------



## ascott (Apr 7, 2013)

I love suspension bridges.....I dream of one on my property one day...fan fricken tastic.....


----------



## wellington (Apr 7, 2013)

I just don't know what to say. GORGEOUS all of them GORGEOUS


----------

